# affettamandorle



## tan triste como ella

Cosa vuol dire questa parola "affettamandorle"?

L'ho trovata in un racconto di Laura Manicelli, il testo dice così:

_[...]Però assassino è comunque, perchè ho visto con i miei occhi che ha ucciso due persone. Per sbaglio, certo, ma sono sempre due vittime del suo fucile. Quella povera vecchieta "affettamandorle", che aveva messo fuori la sua seggiolina davanti alla porta della casetta per scaldarsi al sole, e un professore[...]_

non riesco a trovare una traduzione allo spagnolo, neanche a capire cosa vuol dire in realtà.

Aiuto, per favore


----------



## flljob

Rebanadora de almendras.


----------



## tan triste como ella

Claro, eso lo entiendo, sin embargo, no sé si en realidad se pueda usar así para una traducción o exista otra expresión más correcta


----------



## gatogab

tan triste como ella said:


> Cosa vuol dire questa parola "affettamandorle"?
> 
> L'ho trovata in un racconto di Laura Manicelli, il testo dice così:
> 
> _[...]Però assassino è comunque, perchè ho visto con i miei occhi che ha ucciso due persone. Per sbaglio, certo, ma sono sempre due vittime del suo fucile. Quella povera vecchieta "affettamandorle", che aveva messo fuori la sua seggiolina davanti alla porta della casetta per scaldarsi al sole, e un professore[...]_
> 
> non riesco a trovare una traduzione allo spagnolo, neanche a capire cosa vuol dire in realtà.
> 
> Aiuto, per favore


¿Se podría decir '_que rebanaba almendra_s'?


----------



## Neuromante

Una almendra no se puede rebanar. Es imposible.

Por otro lado: ¿Se trata de un adjetivo o es algo literal en el texto original?


----------



## tan triste como ella

¿Y qué tal cascalmendras?

Me parece que en el texto se refiere al acto de pelar almendras para después comerlas.
Aunque por otro lado me cabe la duda si se trata de un adjetivo, como en español tenemos cascarrabia :s


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> Una almendra no se puede rebanar. Es imposible.
> 
> Por otro lado: ¿Se trata de un adjetivo o es algo literal en el texto original?



Mirais esto: 

http://www.google.it/images?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:itfficial&channel=s&hl=it&q=%22mandorle%20affettate%22&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=837

Io le mandorle affettate le uso per decorare il gelato. Se non esistessero sarebbe un problema!!

Voto per la soluzione di GATO, perché anche in italiano è un'espressione veramente strana (quasi un neologismo!!).

EDIT: Non vorrei che questa parola avesse senso in una cultura REGIONALE. Non in Toscana comunque


----------



## tan triste como ella

gatogab said:


> ¿Se podría decir '_que rebanaba almendra_s'?



... Esa pobre viejita "que rebanaba almendras" que había puesto afuera su sillita frente a la puerta...

Me parece que no queda muy bien


----------



## 0scar

Suena a "rompe nueces (testículos)" pero...


----------



## infinite sadness

Però, se è scritto tra virgolette potrebbe essere qualcosa che ha un significato noto a qualcuno per qualche motivo.


----------



## Neuromante

A ver: Repito:
Ñas almendras no se pueden rebanar, me da exactamente igual que le mandorle si possano affetare, las almendras NO se pueden rebanar. Es imposible, ese verbo no es aplicable. El producto de "rebanar" es una rebabada o un señor muerto degollado, nunca una lámina de almendra


----------



## gatogab

tan triste como ella said:


> ... Esa pobre viejita "que rebanaba almendras" que había puesto afuera su sillita frente a la puerta...
> 
> Me parece que no queda muy bien


 
Precisamente di ciò si tratta. E mi spiego:
La vecchietta sbucciava e tagliava le mandorle, seduta su una piccola sedia.
E' un'immagine che vedo spesso durante l'estate per preparare i fichi maritati. Anche le fave si sbucciano sul marcapiede della strada. Sono signore di una_ 'certa età'_ che si mettono insieme per fare questo lavoro e chiaccherare.
Tutte quelle preposizioni confondono il racconto, ma ti assicuro che la vecchietta _'munnava e taiava li mendule'._


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Una almendra no se puede rebanar. Es imposible.


En realidad sí se puede, en castellano se las conoce como "almendras fileteadas", y son muy usadas en pastelería:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Mw_MbCT4u.../dqERdUCvNKQ/s1600/Bizcocho+de+almendra+3.jpg


Dicho esto, no sé cómo traducir la frase de la consulta, no entiendo lo de "affettamandorle" como está usado ahí.  Sólo se me ocurre que pueda ser el nombre de un oficio, como "limpiabotas".


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que las he visto, Honey, muchísimas veces, de hecho.

Pero el verbo "rebanar" no se puede usar porque cuando se rebana algo se obtienen rebanadas; no se obtienen laminillas. Es tan absurdo como decir que vas a ordeñar en la cuba para hacer vino. Por supuesto que existe el vino, pero no se ordeña una uva, la uva se pisa.


----------

